# Where are you getting your wiper motors?



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So went to my bookmarks to buy some wiper motors, and it seems all the places I bought from before are either: out of stock, or no longer in business.

I like$18 or less motors. Google couldn't save me!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here ya go!

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you.

Used to use allelectronics, but they don't carry them anymore.

Nice and cheap!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

No place with better products or service than Monster Guts.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for Reminding me... Need a couple this year...

RandalB


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried something new this year. I asked my auto body repair guy if he had any or could get any real cheap. He knows our family pretty well as we take our cars to him 2-3 times a year. Long story short, he pulled two for me off cars in his repair yard and gave them to me free. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I go to local pull a part yards, and can usually get a good wiper motor for about 3-5 bucks. When I pull it, I usually grab the wiring harness, too, so I can decipher what terminal does what.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You can also use car window motors thay are quite common and cheap at the junk/auto parts yards. Lots of dented doors out there that get scrapped. I just pull off the inside door skin and yank em out....you just have to watch out for broken glass sometimes.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Homey I never thought of that! Great idea, Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Junk yard, in fact I just heard the pick and pulls are having a half off event this weekend http://picknpull.aitrk.com/events_and_specials.aspx?View=Detail&ID=2582&teng=bi, last time I was there wiper motors were $20, so time to stock up on $10 wiper motors. I get them off the small Chevy's, easy to remove and I know how to wire them.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

I know a guy that has some 24v wiper motors for sale. They're for Hummers and fire trucks apparently. I don't know what he wants for them but if interested I can find out.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Ditto on the junk yards I get mine $5 a piece when they make me pay. Sometimes they just give them to me because they know I do a free haunt just for the TOTs.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess I'm getting soft. I like my motors unused, clean, and delivered to my door with all the connections and power supply ready to go. Good old Monsterguts for me. Seriously, if you think about it, you can pull your own for between $5 & $10 (plus the cost of a power supply) or have one sent to you for $15 to $20 including the power pack.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Denhaunt said:


> I guess I'm getting soft. I like my motors unused, clean, and delivered to my door with all the connections and power supply ready to go. Good old Monsterguts for me. Seriously, if you think about it, you can pull your own for between $5 & $10 (plus the cost of a power supply) or have one sent to you for $15 to $20 including the power pack.


My actual cost at Monsterguts would be $25.41 with shipping and I'm only a few towns away from them in Ohio. Add one of their power packs (19.99 for a 12 volt and 15.99 for a 5 volt) and you're up over $41.00 per motor! If you really need some hand holding while working up a prop, the support might be worth it but I think wiper motors are one of the easier things to tackle for any haunter. Scary Terry's wiper motor tutorials are a must for any first timer.

I'll take my chances at the junkyard. I got a box of them (8) for $20 and every one had the harness and worked. Add a 3 to 5 amp power supply (5 or 12 volt) from AllElectronics or MPJA.com for about $8 (shipping included) and that works out to about $10.50 per motor.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

My brother in law is in town this weekend, he is also a Halloween fanatic. I think we will be going to P&P to get some window and wiper motors that way I can get the proper connectors too!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, well I usually lurk when it concerns these discussions, but I'll throw my $.02 in.

We as home haunters are thrifty by nature, and with good reason. We aren't pro haunts with a budget. We are home owners whose budget must first be dedicated to mortgage, rent, car payments, utilities and what seems to be an ever expanding list of expenses. What we have left over we put to our haunt.

With that being said, I completely understand the reason why haunters would opt to find their wiper motors through other means than Monster Guts. However, just to note a few advantages of going through Monster Guts are...

1) New Motors - Our motors are brand new and not pulled off out of junkyards. When you get a motor from us, you know you're getting something that will work and will continue to work (our motors are rated for 1/2 million hours of use). Getting a motor from a junkyard, you just don't know how much life could be left in that motor, or what abuse it may have had before.

2) A Reliable Source - You can find motors on other websites, but these are typically surplus stores. The problem with surplus stores is what they have this week is not guaranteed to be there next week. At Monster Guts, we will always have wiper motors available.

3) Consistent Design - Getting motors elsewhere, you may find each motor you get will be designed or engineered different from the next. At Monster Guts, the motor you got last week will be the same as the one you get next week. This is helpful in designing props, as you will always know the exact dimensions, r.p.m.s and mounting arrangement for the motor and will not need to adapt to each different motor acquired.

4) We sponsor Haunt Forum. Sorry, couldn't resist throwing that one in.

5) Customer Service - Anybody who has dealt with us can tell you this is top priority at Monster Guts. Anybody can sell a product, but what is more important is being good to the customer. Our motto here is "take care of those who take care of you". Were it not for our great customers, we couldn't do what we do. So we make every effort to treat our customers, who we consider friends as well, as well as possible.

I'm not saying you should buy from us, neither am I saying I would hold it against you if you do not buy from us. Like I said earlier, I understand all to well the value of stretching the dollar, especially in this economy. Just know that if your resource for wiper motors dries up, I hope you consider Monster Guts as an alternative.

Alright, so I said my peace. I was debating on if I should or not since I like to remain in neutral stance, but that little voice in my head telling me to post wouldn't shut up. 

Oh, and HomeyDaClown, not sure who gave you the info, but we are located in CT, not OH. Just fyi.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

BuriedAlive said:


> Oh, and HomeyDaClown, not sure who gave you the info, but we are located in CT, not OH. Just fyi.


Oh, ok, thanks for clearing that up....I was misinformed by a friend that visited your booth at Midwest Haunters in Columbus and he said you were a local company.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

they dont we live in a throw away era just like the furnace in your house I had mine replaced 2 yrs ago the origional was here since 1962 so I said to the dude putting it in "hopefully this one will last as long" his answer "notta chance" what a piece of mind that left me with


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've been very happy with the wiper motor I got from Monster Guts. If I need another motor I will buy from them again.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ditto - nothing but praise for their service as well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

MG gets my vote, too. Sure, the prices are a bit higher but the motor is clean, ready-to-go and I don't have to dither around with trying to figure out the wiring. I'm a very curious person, as a rule, but I don't want or need to become an expert on wiring the wide variety of wiper motors available online. Or have to get 2-3 different mounting brackets to accomodate the differences in size. And as others said, the customer service is second to none.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I only get mine at Monster Guts. I get the power supply and connector from them as well. I've order motors from All Electronics and other sites, but I can't tell you how many WW motors die on me. I've never had a Monster Guts motor go bad on me. It is well worth the money. And the connector saves time and aggravation, trust me.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I get my motors from Dean aka Monster Guts


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I get mine from Monstersguts as well. Their motors are more (monetarily) expensive , but so is my time. VERY expensive. I can always make more money, time is finite. Either the better part of the day at the junkyard or 35 seconds on the desk top. Hmmm. If I add the value of my time to the cost of that dirty old junkyard motor, it sort of jumps in cost. A lot.

Besides I am a big believer in supporting small American business, particularly one that supports my peculiar interests. Junkyards get lots of business, from all sorts of places, Monsterguts rely on we the haunter. For those two reasons, I am willing to shell out a bit more for a nice, clean, easy to order, home delivered motor.

Of course, if my time was not that valuable, I would be haunting the local junkyard anyway.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I've tried the local auto junk yards and they all want $25 per motor, but I found a great spot... Central Sales. I don't know if this is just a local spot or a chain, but it's a-hole-in the-wall, we carry everything place. I found the Saturn motors I prefer for $10 apiece.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

+1 Monster guts


----------

